# Your begging cat



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is mine. He had stopped begging, but he started again, 2 days ago, now...I can't eat in peace. Oh well, he's still a good boy, just ignore him, he will go away, but not until I'm nearly done.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If we can we always share. Tonight was roasted chicken so everyone that wanted nibbles got some. We are such bad parents. My only rule is to not get on the chairs or the table and everyone is really good so far! I joke with my friends that my floors are so clean, the cats can eat off them!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I let him share some pieces of roasted spring chicken breast on Valentine's day, but he vomited everything including his dinner later, all undigested (chicken & dinner). He shared hotdog before, vomited many times. So, no more sharing.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess I trained my cats to beg since I did give them things that I was eating. Most of the time they are well behaved but if it is something they really want, I just tell them to go away because a little paw will come sneaking toward the food.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My Mr. Jazzy is a typical male, he loves his steak medium rare and always wants a nibble of mine!
He does know that he gets his when I'm done...however if he thinks I'm taking to long, he trys doing the sneaky paw trick to!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Monkey tries to eat anything I have (cereal, bananas, green beans - stuff that cats normally don't beg for). He had to fend for himself before I rescued him, so I guess he hasn't outgrown that. Fortunately, he appears to have a stomach of steel because he's gotten a hold of a few things and never vomited (he ate almost a whole container of greek yogurt once!).


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww! that was cute! I was just wondering if anybody got picts of their begging cats, lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

People are probably sick of seeing it, but there's this one of Book waiting for my mom to finish her yogurt so he can lick the container.


IMG_2419 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I still like that pict.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a really great shot, MowMow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I think we have the only cats in the world who hate meat - cooked or raw. They look at it and walk away. Athena will steal bread products. You have to guard waffles or she will drag them off. And all other bread is kept in the fridge or she will rip through the plastic/paper bag and help herself.

Zeus will wait patiently for any yogurt. We usually give him the lid if there is anything on it. Then he gets the cup when we are done. He also waits for leftover milk in cereal bowls. And he knows who to avoid (those who drink soy) and who to sit next to (those using real milk.) He throws up just about anything else.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sunny will sit and beg for raw bits while I am putting up his raw food packets. He sits so nicely and periodically rubs all around my legs and stares me down. If I happen to look right at him, he'll give me the most piteous meow you've ever heard, as if he is wasting away right on the spot.

Mystique will beg for raw as well many times when I am packaging food, and she likes the leftover milk in the cereal bowl - I usually only save her a lap or two. 

Weirdly, none of my three cats has any interest whatsoever in people food (unless it is a defrosting raw pork roast, which I learned to my sorrow). I offered both Mystique and Sunny bits of our last freshly roasted chicken and they both turned their noses up lol. I didn't even bother offering Penny any since she hasn't eaten anything like that in the 7 years she's been with us.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Had no problems eating breakfast this morning, but Shelly went bonkers when she realized I was having a tuna sandwich for lunch!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch yells, paws at me, paws at the plate and is a general pain in the rear. I have had to resort to the spray bottle to be able to eat my food without a cat in my plate lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I made the rest of the chicken wings for me tonight since I didn't want any more throwing up. Mama had to be put in the garage she wanted them so bad. It was very hot and I was afraid if I got up she would burn herself on them.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I have shared with all the kittens that I´ve rescued, and they always grow out of it eventually. Only Larissa is being a terror at 5 months old; she will sit in front of the computer when I am watching a film if everything else fails:

View attachment 48178


Cassandra gets into my shopping as soon as I get home. Here she ripped open one of the bags and got the cookies out, and then started on the other bag:
View attachment 48170


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Begging, Sadie style;

I was eating a Magnum Classic, and she wanted to lick the last bit of vanilla icecream on the stick! Notice the intensity of the focused look. lol









I'm in the kitchen, and Sadie wants whatever it is I'm preparing. In fact she will go through demonstrative antics just to show the urgency of her "need". lol


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Kneazles said:


> I think we have the only cats in the world who hate meat - cooked or raw. They look at it and walk away. Athena will steal bread products.


Omc your cats too? Mystery hates meat for some reason. But he loves bread too. If im eating a sandwich he always wants my bread but refuses the meat. He also loves sweets, his favorite is marshmellows. We have to keep our cereal in plastic containers so he dont rip through the boxes to get to the lucky charms. He loves pasta too. Just about anything thats not meat he will eat lolz. I share a lil bit with him everytime i eat. If i dont he sits right in front of me and stares at my plate and then at me. And if i happen to glance away he snatches what he wants lolz. Shadow wont eat meat either. The only people food he likes is cheese. Idk why, he just really loves cheese. So unless you are eating cheese related foods he dont beg. Ashes is our only little meat eater. He loves meat. But he doesnt beg anymore, he used to beg me for food till Mystery started blocking him. Now he just waits wherever he is at cuz he knows i will bring him something lolz


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, cat face, Sadie's begging pics are so adorable!!


----------

